# Mercury Chain Drive Tricycle



## sgb45504 (Sep 21, 2012)

First off, THANK YOU to everyone in The Cabe's forum.  You have been a wealth of information to me as I have silently read and watched the posts.  However, it is now time to join the conversation.  I just picked up this Mercury Chain Drive Tricycle and am thinking about a full restore project.  It is a complete unit.  It has been painted but I can still see the blue and white on the bottom where it didnt get coated well.  

The biggest problem it has are the tires.  They are rotten and one of the back two has been cut away partially.  So my question here is, where do you find replacement tires, or is there a solution to use in place of those.  Any help here would be appreciated.  

The second question is, I am looking for a good picture of a blue and white Mercury chain drive tricycle and any information anyone might have on this piece.   I dont know for sure but I have had some trouble finding information on these.  Are they rare?  

thanks in advance for your help.  I really do appreciate it and all the help from the other forum posts.

Steven


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 22, 2012)

Steven,

Glad you decided to join in! Your best bet for the rear tires, which should be 14x1.75, is ebay. There's a seller who has been posting several NOS tires this past week. A couple were the 14" size but I'm not sure if those auctions ended yet. If they did, he might post some more tires this week. Just do a search by "tricycle tire".

I'm thinking the one you have might have been badged as a Murray instead of Mercury. Many times the Mercury badged Murrays had a rain gutter style front fender instead of smooth fender as this one has. I'll check through my ebay photo archives today and see if I saved photos of a blue and white Murray or Mercury chain drive...I believe I did. I try to save photos of most ebay trike listings for future personal reference in restoring and identifying them.

Dave


----------



## sgb45504 (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome!  Thanks for the help!  I saw those out there and was looking at them.  However, I am concerned about the effort to switch these from the hard rubber to the inflated tires.  Will the rim set the bead corectly, or will it not seal completely? 

thanks again!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh...these are the auctions I saw having the hard rubber, which have ended, unfortunately: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=120984607526

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=110950441545

Maybe he has some more to list this week. Worth keeping an eye out.

Here's the ebay photos I saved of a blue Murray:











Not all of them had plated front fenders...some were painted. Here's a photo of a red one with painted fender to give you an idea of the color placement:





Hope these photos help with your restoration.

Dave


----------



## jaster (Jul 28, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Steven,
> 
> Glad you decided to join in! Your best bet for the rear tires, which should be 14x1.75, is ebay. There's a seller who has been posting several NOS tires this past week. A couple were the 14" size but I'm not sure if those auctions ended yet. If they did, he might post some more tires this week. Just do a search by "tricycle tire".
> 
> ...



 Hello dave  this is jason . Was wondering if you cid help me with a value on one of these and  a happy rides  also


----------



## jaster (Jul 28, 2017)

jaster said:


> Hello dave  this is jason . Was wondering if you cid help me with a value on one of these and  a happy rides  also



Also  u can  call or text me has I cat put photos on here . For some reasonn  there both all there and fanominal shape


----------



## jaster (Jul 28, 2017)

319 458 0933. Please and thank u  or face book  jason milam .


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 28, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE, Jason. Sorry, I don't do social media like facebook or even own a cell phone to do texting. Have no desire at all for them. The CABE will have to do for communication, either through forum posts or PM. The Murray chain drive tricycles are fairly common and don't command that much as far as price. The two I have cost less than $100 each...actually one was a freebie ready to get tossed. Could you post photos here? A CABE member could give you a better idea on value after seeing what you have. Original condition means everything on older trikes.

Not sure what the "Happy Rides" tricycle is. Some of the Murray tricycles were sold through Sears under the "Happi Time" store brand. I believe there was an asian-made tricycle called "Happy Rider". Either one would probably be worth $100 or less. Again, photos would really help a lot.

Dave


----------

